# ups and downs



## platinum_angel (May 12, 2003)

could you guys tell me what the ups and down of systema are. what type of fighting does systema apply. such kicking grappling and so on. and what is the philosophy behind it.


----------



## platinum_angel (May 13, 2003)

nobody?


----------



## jellyman (May 13, 2003)

pa

that's such a general question, it would take way too long to answer. Also, it's doubtful whether we cuold convey the whole thing via written word over the 'net.

In brief (for the hell of it), systema theoretially incorporates all movements the human body is capabale of. The most fundemental aspects are posture, breathing, relaxation, and movement.

Check out the threads on this forum, and also at

http://russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/

where this question has been asked many many times.


----------



## Eggman (May 13, 2003)

what ive seen from systema has some practical applicaitons most most of the self defense demonstrations ive seen have been in slower than real time motion.  Not too sure how effective it will be on the street.  For me, i will stick with something that i know works.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 13, 2003)

...these are the same guys that show up to training and get upset when you turn up gears 

Anyway...the slowness in training is to make sure you understand the biomechanics (and stuff) of what exactly is taking place.  Anyone can throw a punch fast.  But do they really understand the science of what is happening?

I've seen countless judoka that are very "good" at nage waza...yet when you slow things down to a crawl, they're helpless and can't get things pulled off.  If they remain there, working at the slower pace, their technique improves light years.


----------



## Pervaz (May 13, 2003)

Eggman,

Systema has practical values (but then again so do all martial arts!).  Its what you are comfortable with.  Systema has a 'scienctiifc' background to it.  Rather than perform the kata (and many people do not ask the reason behind the kata!), systema slows things down to enable you to identify why things works.  When speeded up your body memory automatically 'reacts'.

You said you saw demonstrations - maybe you need to have a trial lesson.

After having a street fight or two I know systema works  - I still have my ugly smiling mug to prove 


Pervaz


----------



## Arthur (May 13, 2003)

Slow Sparring Game of Russian Martial Art 

Arthur


----------



## Klondike93 (May 13, 2003)

Good article Arthur, now I too have a better understanding why we do slow sparring. I do know if you attack the instructor fast, it's going to be painful for you. They go from teaching to survival mode and finish you quickly, and more often than not somethings hurt, bleeding or both (but as he says, it's your fault too  )


:asian:


----------



## Eggman (May 13, 2003)

granted i have never had a lesson with vlad but have worked out with martin wheeler a few times.  I love my martial art and would not think about leaving but am always willing to train with someone else to learn something new.  just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rich_ (May 14, 2003)

Nice article, Arthur. I know as defender I always catch myself doing cheat 2 - suddenly all my muscles tense and my defence changes completely. That's when I decide that that wouldn't have worked 'on the street'.

One of the most satisfying things about starting slow, as Jay said, is that when it comes to the crunch, all those nice little theoretical tips and tricks are pulled off. Not that they 'can be'; either the little extras *are* there or they *aren't*. Cycling up to full speed shows what you need to go back and try again slowly.

In answer to the first post, all ranges and styles of fighting. It supports a student's investigations into which ranges and styles best suit them.


----------

